# Größe eine Tabellenzelle fixieren



## Dorrrgan (11. November 2004)

Hallo,
  ich hab ein Problem, das in einer ähnlichen Form schon behandelt wurde, aber ich krieg es totzdem nicht hin.

  Ich habe eine Seite, bei der in einer Tabelle ein IFrame sein sollte, in dem der Inhalt steht,
  Das IFrame ging aber nicht gescheit, (IE lässt es verschwinden, wenn die Tabelle keinen Rand hat)
  dann wollte ich mich an eine elegantere PHP Lösung wage, jetzt mach ich das mit include.

  Das Problem ist die Tabellenzelle in der includet werden soll, ich mach die Zelle "scrollbar" mit:
  <div style="position:relative; width:100%; height:100%; overflow:auto; border:0px white solid;">INHALT</div>

 nur der Mozilla macht die Tabelle trotzem größer "weil der Inhalt ncihtmehr reinpasst" als das Fenster, ich hab ber der Tabelle Explizit height: 100% angegeben, und in der Zelle auch height: 100%

  Im IE klappt es, aber es soll mit Mozilla auch gehen

  hette jemand schonmal ein ähnlichs Problem, oder weiß woran das liegt?


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

Hallo!

Du solltest nicht dem Div 100% Höhe geben, sondern der Seite, also <body> und <html>.
Dann wird die Seite nicht größer und die Divs in der Seite müssten scrollbar werden.

redlama


----------



## Dorrrgan (11. November 2004)

Da passiert komischerweise auch nichts, 
 ich hab in den Body und height tags height="100%" eingetragen, und es auch in dem CSS file angegeben (beides und einzeln)
 aber keine Wirkung, die Seite wird immernoch größer, als das Fenster


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

Hast Du vielleicht mal 'nen Link, wo wir uns das anschauen können?

redlama


----------



## Dorrrgan (11. November 2004)

ja,
  auf 
http://www.dogan.excited-bits.de/test/
  hab ich das mal zum Testen hochgeladen


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

Versuch mal in der style.css nicht body{...}, sondern body, html{...}
Weiß nicht ob's was bringt, aber ein Versuch ist es wert, oder?

redlama


----------



## Dorrrgan (11. November 2004)

Hilft alles nicht, irgendwie denkt der Mozilla immer ich mein mit 100% die höhe der Seite, und nciht die des Fensters

 gibt es vielleicht ein JavaScriptbefehl, um das zu korrigieren?
 Oder, so ein Mozillaspezifischen CSS Befehl?


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

Dorrrgan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]gibt es vielleicht ein JavaScriptbefehl, um das zu korrigieren?[...]


Ich denke das bringt Dich auch nicht weiter, da viele Mozilla, Firefox oder Netscape User sicher ohne JavaScript in Netz unterwegs sind!

redlama


----------

